# Fashion question



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I am returning to work after a one year maternity leave. Yay me (as my 3 year old would say), I am 20lbs less than when I worked before and need a new wardrobe. I still want too lose 10-20 more pounds, so this won't be my final wardrobe, just enough to get me through until my final weight loss goal. 
I need to know the fall colors this season. I am looking for probably about 2 skirts and 6 dress pants. They refer to it as business casual (skirts, dress pants, blouses etc.).
Most of my tops still fit so just looking for the best bang for my buck until I do the full wardrobe. 
Any takers?


----------



## girlfromipanema (Aug 26, 2011)

Your 3 year old and I would get along just fine. ;-P

You can never go wrong with charcoal, light grey, tweed (Banana Republic has a newish "Mad Men" inspired line). Oops, just went to their site, but didn't see it anymore, but I did see Lucky's 13 fall essentials. Women's Apparel: LUCKY MAG: Key picks for fall | Banana Republic

I've seen lots of shades of purple coming out lately and deep burnt orange - pumpkin/persimmon, oh and gorgeous olive green colors, too. I want to go shopping now!

Have fun!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... I would tend to go for more neutral colors in my skirts and pants - dk brown, black, charcoal but I saw some bright colored pants (red, fuschia) out for fall.

I would actually think about getting some tops or a few accessories to update things. It looks like colors like mustard and rust are common this fall, and I saw polka dots and some lace there too. Choker necklaces looked kind of prominent.

This is one of my favorite places to shop for work clothes: New Arrivals - White House | Black Market


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

golfergirl said:


> I am returning to work after a one year maternity leave. Yay me (as my 3 year old would say), I am 20lbs less than when I worked before and need a new wardrobe. I still want too lose 10-20 more pounds, so this won't be my final wardrobe, just enough to get me through until my final weight loss goal.
> I need to know the fall colors this season. I am looking for probably about 2 skirts and 6 dress pants. They refer to it as business casual (skirts, dress pants, blouses etc.).
> Most of my tops still fit so just looking for the best bang for my buck until I do the full wardrobe.
> Any takers?


6 pairs of slacks is ridiculous, especially since you plan on loosing more in the very new future. 10-20 lbs can be done within two months if you fast walk at least 2 miles every day and moderate your food portion. I kid you not.
Buy two pair of slacks in black but be prepared to pay a little more. Skip the cheap ones as they can never be altered after your weight loss but the more expensive ones can. They are made better, the fabric flows better and the quality is better. It is easy to spot a cheap alteration on a cheap pair of pants. It's very difficult to spot an alteration on a quality pair of pants. 
Marshall's is your friend. It is hit or miss but when you find a hit, you find a hit. Look for Tahari or Kasper ASL. Both cost a small fortune retail but at Marshall's it is like 75% less and trust me, their pants never go out of style. I have owned pairs for over 10 years and they look as new as the day I bought them....from Marshall's.
Tops can be white or whatever color you currently have. Don't worry about color trends....it changes every season and is set by a bunch of people who resurrect trends from years earlier. Don't bother with it. If you insist on being current, the easiest and cheapest is in your jewelry. A pair of mustard colored earrings at Target costs $4 and a polka dotted bracelet is $6....both hot trends for fall. 
Quality clothing is timeless. Don't worry about quantity. In fact, a great pair of slacks or a great skirt can be re-worked with a snazzy wide belt and some new accessories and look like something totally new. 
Lastly, if you don't have a quality purse....buy one. Do not and I mean do not buy one that has logos all over it. Louis Vuitton isn't classy. It is the de facto standard for those who think they have money and want to show it off. Class isn't what you show off, it is what you don't show. Buy a quality black leather handbag and yes, you can get it cheap. A no name brand is better than some lame designer any day of any day of the week.
Okay, so not lastly, footwear. It is better to have a few expensive shoes than a bevy of cheap shoes. In the words of my Mother back when she was really poor, "If your handbag looks expensive and your footwear looks expensive....nobody questions if your outfit is expensive.". 
Wise, wise words.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I actually went the other way from therealbrighteyes when I was losing a lot of weight. I myself lost about 70 pounds over a year and a half, so I've done the transitional wardrobe thing a couple of times over. I went from an 18/20 to an 8/10 depending on the style/designer. 

While I too am a huge fan of Kaspar and quality over quantity in general, for pants when I was still losing, I favored dark neutrals for the most part, didn't invest too much and looked for pants with just a little bit of stretch because they seemed to fit a bit longer as my size changed. 

I don't know what your particular figure is like or where you lose your weight, but had I gone with altering pants even toward the end, it would have entailed basically re-making the pants. Most pants I get have to be hemmed anyway and sometimes nipped at the waist too, but considering that I lost most of my butt by the end, there would have been some serious taking apart and cutting fabric away as well. 

Now if on the other hand, you tend to lose weight up top, then therealbrighteyes has some good ideas. Marshalls is great regardless! And shoes, purses and most jewelry always fit! (I did have to have all my watches and rings re-sized though).


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> I actually went the other way from therealbrighteyes when I was losing a lot of weight. I myself lost about 70 pounds over a year and a half, so I've done the transitional wardrobe thing a couple of times over. I went from an 18/20 to an 8/10 depending on the style/designer.
> 
> While I too am a huge fan of Kaspar and quality over quantity in general, for pants when I was still losing, I favored dark neutrals for the most part, didn't invest too much and looked for pants with just a little bit of stretch because they seemed to fit a bit longer as my size changed.
> 
> ...


I have good quality shoes and bags. I have my weight as a stomach (baby) pooch mostly and a bit of muffin top. My tops fit (that will change after my boob reduction).
I get my pants professionaly hemmed as I am vertically challenged.
Thanks for tips. I love the new fall colors - I may have to update a few pieces!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Golfgirl--I love clothes! 
Congrats on your bebe(s).
For a new fall professional wardrobe, stick to the classics:

Get pencil skirts in black and khaki color (or navy blue).
For pants: get black, grey, brown, beige colors. 

Get some new shirts too if you like (yes yes, do it, peer pressure!)
A white, tailored blouse, a purple v-neck sweater and a burnt orange something (camisole, cardigan, whatever).

Don't forget shoes, either  A round-toed pair of pump and a nice pair of flats. 

Oh and to pair it all off, a classic trench coat for those windy days.

We can go on and on and on. I swear in my past life I just lived in a wardrobe changing clothes all day long!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I just started working and updated my wardrobe at Van Husen outlets that is right by my house since I needed to be business dress and only had a few in the closet and most of that was a little pinup girl funky in the style department. But I got 3 skirts, 4 tops and two sweaters for under $200. I stuck with browns, grays and blacks and then some neutral light beige. I so would not wear this kind of look out but I've noticed that when I go to the store in the morning for coffee or whatnot, the menfolk are so much nicer to me and hold the door, offer small talk at the counter. It's weird, I guess getting changed out of jeans and a stained t-shirt to go to the store gets you treated better.

Another tip...your feet aren't going to change size so invest in some nice neutral pumps


----------

